
Powering up at Powerset (They seem to have a very long way to go) - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfgate/detail?blogid=19&entry_id=18129
======
pg
Sorry to sound negative, but this company is so dead. Their PR people (you
know it's the work of PR people when you see a lot of stories about something
that hasn't launched yet) are just making things worse, by raising everyone's
expectations.

------
amichail
My prediction: this search engine will be a failure in terms of popularity but
the company will likely be acquired by a major search player anyway.

~~~
zach
Sounds pretty likely. It'll be hard for them to make much of an impact. But
who else is working on innovating in basic search? Seems like everyone is
working on social or vertical or presentation aspects. So they're well set up
for an acquisition, I think by someone who wants to become a major search
player but isn't there yet.

------
far33d
This reeks of "Ph.D. project with funding".

